# MakE HeR uP!!!!!!



## snowkei (Jun 9, 2007)

hey ladies~ I did my friend's look today!!!

She's also an asian girl...with single eyelid, no crease...
she usually don't do makeup so she asked me help
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






what I use on her
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*[face]*
Revlon age defying liquid foundation #02 & 05

*[eye]*
Paul & Joe eye gloss #01
bobbi brown shimmer e/s #black plum
mac e/s #black tied
make up forever e/l pencil #1L
mac powerpoint #bountiful brown
stila shadow pots #gold (limited)

*[lash]*
The Face Shop false lashes#ivi

*[cheek]*
NARS blush #gina
mac MSF #dark

*[lips]*
shiseido maquillage #RD227
revlon lipgloss #040



_no makeup pic_





_apply foundation_





_eye_





_finish!!_


----------



## entipy (Jun 9, 2007)

Pretty!


----------



## breathless (Jun 9, 2007)

omg! you did a wonderful job!! she looks sorta like you =]


----------



## stefania905 (Jun 9, 2007)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## marieeve2010 (Jun 9, 2007)

wow, she's so pretty


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jun 9, 2007)

Great job!!  She looks fantastic!  I wish I had a friend like you haha


----------



## Taj (Jun 9, 2007)

You turned your friend into another pretty Snowkei ! ! !


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jun 9, 2007)

awesome job!


----------



## yummy411 (Jun 9, 2007)

snowkei!! fabulous! you took her from average jane on the city streets to the catwalk! this is a total makeover and beautiful work!


----------



## c00ki312 (Jun 9, 2007)

she looks veryy pretty! good job!


----------



## MrsJames (Jun 9, 2007)

Awesome! She's very pretty. Love her hair.


----------



## astronaut (Jun 9, 2007)

Wow you did awesome!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 9, 2007)

You did an excellent job!


----------



## Eemaan (Jun 9, 2007)

snowkei are you a professional make up artist or just naturally brilliant?


----------



## MAC is love (Jun 9, 2007)

it's crazy how something so little can make such a difference! great job


----------



## fenicottero (Jun 9, 2007)

wow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the eyes are amazing!!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jun 9, 2007)

She looks amazing! Your talent is truly wonderful. This is an awesome makeover!


----------



## mehrunissa (Jun 9, 2007)

Wow, you did a crazy awesome job!  She went from plain jane/tomboy to smokin' hot glamour puss!


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jun 9, 2007)

ooooh, girl, that shirt and that lipstick on you looks divine!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 9, 2007)

Great job!


----------



## gator_tots (Jun 9, 2007)

she looks absolutely stunning!


----------



## jenNpaci (Jun 10, 2007)

wow! its great you were able to teach her how to utilize make up to emphasize her already really lovely features.  I *heart* her hair cut.  i do...i do..


----------



## here_is_gone_88 (Jun 10, 2007)

She looks G-R-E-A-T! I wouoldn't be suprised if she starts wearing make up on a daily basis.


----------



## snowkei (Jun 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eemaan* 

 
_snowkei are you a professional make up artist or just naturally brilliant? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Im not a MA =D


----------



## snowkei (Jun 10, 2007)

thanks everyone!!<3


----------



## pearl (Jun 10, 2007)

Wow! You did an awesome job - she looks hot! I'm really lovin the eye.


----------



## enviable (Jun 10, 2007)

wow...your amazing... can i ask, what lashes did you use on her??


----------



## luvly_bubly (Jun 10, 2007)

Thats great, you really brought out her features


----------



## snowkei (Jun 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enviable* 

 
_wow...your amazing... can i ask, what lashes did you use on her??_

 
The Face Shop ivi lashes =D


----------



## snowkei (Jun 10, 2007)

thanks everyone =D


----------



## applefrite (Jun 10, 2007)

I love your friend's makeup !


----------



## Bybs (Jun 10, 2007)

Gorgeous! I love her hair.


----------



## june19th (Jun 10, 2007)

Very pretty! I think you did a great job! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I like her hair too.. so long & flowy. Makes me regret cutting mine! Arg, lol!


----------



## Jayne (Jun 10, 2007)

wonderful job !!!


----------



## This Is Mine (Jun 10, 2007)

fantastic job!!!


----------



## missfiction (Nov 8, 2007)

so nice!
i´d like to try this one.
but i don´t have Paul & Joe, bobbi brown, stila or NARS in my town. 
Paul & Joe, bobbi brown- we don´t even have in this country...yet.

do you think you could give me some substitutes in M.A.C?
i really like what Paul & Joes shimmer does to this look- so nice!!!
what could i get at M.A.C that could work as a substitute???

can anyone help me?





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowkei* 

 
_hey ladies~ I did my friend's look today!!!

She's also an asian girl...with single eyelid, no crease...
she usually don't do makeup so she asked me help
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





what I use on her
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*[face]*
Revlon age defying liquid foundation #02 & 05

*[eye]*
Paul & Joe eye gloss #01
bobbi brown shimmer e/s #black plum
mac e/s #black tied
make up forever e/l pencil #1L
mac powerpoint #bountiful brown
stila shadow pots #gold (limited)

*[lash]*
The Face Shop false lashes#ivi

*[cheek]*
NARS blush #gina
mac MSF #dark

*[lips]*
shiseido maquillage #RD227
revlon lipgloss #040



no makeup pic





apply foundation





eye





finish!!



_


----------



## blinkymei (Nov 8, 2007)

wow it's sooo pretty... great job!

p.s: you'd make a fantastic makeup artist!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 8, 2007)

your like a magician. wonderful


----------



## frocher (Nov 8, 2007)

Fantastic job, I love the lashes.


----------



## bebixlove (Nov 9, 2007)

wow i wish you were my friend so you could do my makeup!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 9, 2007)

I like how her attitude changed from the before to the after photo.  She went from shy  to confident.  The young lady  has flawless skin, nice full lips and gorgeous hair.  The makeup looks fantastic!  Additionally, I like the change of tops from the white t-shirt to the red blouse.  I hope that this lovely lady went out and had a nice time with her new look.


----------



## cocolette (Nov 9, 2007)

looks great!!


----------



## alexisdeadly (Nov 9, 2007)

she is really pretty


----------



## anickia (Nov 9, 2007)

beautiful work!!!!


----------



## oooshesbad (Nov 9, 2007)

wonderful job !! she looks like a million dollars


----------



## veilchen (Nov 9, 2007)

She looks really great!!


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Nov 9, 2007)

wowwww,great job


----------



## sassygirl224 (Nov 9, 2007)

wow, she looks like a totally different person, kinda like you too! pretty you did a great job


----------



## sophia4041 (Nov 12, 2007)

nice job. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




can u do make up for me?!


----------



## AppleDiva (Nov 12, 2007)

Wow... Very nice!! Lashes are wonderful things!!


----------



## Edie (Nov 13, 2007)

Stunnin!


----------



## saniyairshad (Nov 13, 2007)

she looks absolutely amazing, u did a wonderful job
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ur so talented, and im in awe of ur gorgeous skills...


----------

